# Delete My Account



## stavlen (Feb 7, 2008)

My Ex Is On A Fucking Rampage... Police Policia Boys In Blue Are On My Fucking Grow, Just Killed My Plants. I Already Got 2 Strikes, And This Bitch Is Trying To Send Her Convict Cousins After Me.

Delete My Account!!!!

I Killed My Plants And Trashed My Box. 

Delete Delete Delete Delete Delete Delete Delete Deletedelete Delete Delete Delete Delete Delete Delete Deletedeletedelete


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 7, 2008)

You should have "Tossed her salad" Maybe she would have not be so pissed off .. hell hath no fury as a woman scorned


----------



## LaMafia Bak420 (Feb 7, 2008)

move out where no one know send ur mail to someone's house


----------



## LaMafia Bak420 (Feb 7, 2008)

shyt i moved out the country


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Feb 7, 2008)

you got nothing to worry about if you already detroyed your grow... what are they gonna do look at a forum on the internet and say "see look these are the marijuana plants he grew and posted pics on rollitup" you can be like what marijuana plants i told yall it was a big joke!!


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 7, 2008)

deleting your account on here wont help anything. lol unless you have like personal info on here..which would be RETARDED


----------



## mattman (Feb 7, 2008)

this reminds me of the time I had two white widows going and ma biatch called the cops to my crib, I had to destroy and even EAT about 2oz of premature white widow. I dont think I have EVER been so pissed off... and what made me so mad about it was the fact after I did all of this, the cops never even showed up, so I grab her phone and check it, turns out she faked the entire convo with the "police" while I was listening.

females....so.....scandalous

gotta love em`


----------



## rivers2gates (Feb 7, 2008)

jk>>>>>>KILL HER<<<<<<<<<<< jk


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Feb 11, 2008)

jesus choppin down your crop just for a phone call to the po po.. even if the cops showed up they dont have the right to search your private residence unless they have a warrant!!


----------



## pandabear (Feb 11, 2008)

mattman said:


> this reminds me of the time I had two white widows going and ma biatch called the cops to my crib, I had to destroy and even EAT about 2oz of premature white widow. I dont think I have EVER been so pissed off... and what made me so mad about it was the fact after I did all of this, the cops never even showed up, so I grab her phone and check it, turns out she faked the entire convo with the "police" while I was listening.
> 
> females....so.....scandalous
> 
> gotta love em`


 
may I ask what possessed you to eat 2 ozs of premature bud?


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 11, 2008)

Those damn bitches. This happened to me recently two. Luckily I didn't destroy them. Just hit them in the ceiling haha. Also like the other dude said she totally bluffed me out too. Never even called. I should have never even told her about them, now she has me at her will. (and will smoke the finished product too) God damn women.


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Feb 11, 2008)

dude you guys got fucked up girlfriends.. i would just blame it on them.. (officer)"so where are you growing the plants"?? (Me)"in the basement coat closet officer, it was all her!! i told her it was against the law! but she said fuck LEO i'm growing anyway. guess youll need someone to testify in court well being the stand up law abiding citizen i am i guess ill have to. just want to make sure the neighboorhood is safe again now that my terrible criminal girlfriend is behind bars!!" 

dont know where that came from just a little vision i had i guess!! i need to lay off the sativas!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 11, 2008)

Dont trust a Ho with your Grow ....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 11, 2008)

grows over hoes?


----------



## jondog123 (Feb 11, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Dont trust a Ho with your Grow ....


That is hilarious...



LoudBlunts said:


> grows over hoes?


This too..


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 11, 2008)

stavlen said:


> My Ex Is On A Fucking Rampage... Police Policia Boys In Blue Are On My Fucking Grow, Just Killed My Plants. I Already Got 2 Strikes, And This Bitch Is Trying To Send Her Convict Cousins After Me.
> 
> Delete My Account!!!!
> 
> ...


 
if all plant stuff is gone you should be fine. Most of the time your account will remain a part of RIU


----------



## email468 (Feb 11, 2008)

It would be awesome to have a RIU panic button that would delete everything you've ever posted! For peace of mind if for nothing else.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 11, 2008)

tampering with evidence?


OUCH!


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (Feb 11, 2008)

Why delet your account when everything you have ever typed,surfed,looked at, uploaded, downloaded ect are all ON YOUR computer. the cops could get it all IF they had a reason too, and yeah you shoulda tossed her salad


----------



## pandabear (Feb 11, 2008)

you know my gurl called the cops once too, it was after I was leaving the house in a drunken rage after she slapped me in the face like 5 or 6 times because she had gone metally hysterically insane as women usually do  speciallyt when alcohols invloved. first she tried to kick my freinds out so i was like f this  then i just went to hang out with them next door at my neibors. then she came a knockin next door so long story short in a fit of rage i grabbed me box of wine and my erbs and dipped out! "party is gonna go on one way or another woman!!!!" so I drive away and park in complex and pours me a glass of wizzle and start puffin, in peace all by myself with the radio playin...... then it all hits me like a ton of bricks.....the crazy b is callin the cops. I new it!!! i just new it!!! so i start the car a fly back home and everyone in the house is asleep. so perplexed i just go to sleep too.


I found out later the crazy gurl called the cops after I left and told them her husband was out drivin around drunk. I guess they didnt give a shit


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 11, 2008)

wine in a box? hahahahahah kewliez!


----------



## gardenandcats (Feb 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> It would be awesome to have a RIU panic button that would delete everything you've ever posted! For peace of mind if for nothing else.


I do agree with you.


----------



## uberpea (Feb 27, 2008)

sorry to hear man..


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 27, 2008)

Jakebakingcake said:


> jesus choppin down your crop just for a phone call to the po po.. even if the cops showed up they dont have the right to search your private residence unless they have a warrant!!



actually in the major city where im from if police are dispatched to a domestic violence call *(ie. ur girl calling over a fight ) they have every right to check the home and are supposed to by protocol in order to make sure theres no evidence of a phsyical altercation or weapons.. ** ive had first hand experience with this one.. nothing bad happened they just did a quick run threw


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 27, 2008)

Your account here does not matter... what you need to do is destroy your hard drive.

when the police come to search they won't get your details.

I think everyone should have a failsafe 'destroy HD' button just in case.

You can reformat the HD but there could still be traces left over.

The info on this site, for the main, stays here... it's the members that go away.


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 27, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Your account here does not matter... what you need to do is destroy your hard drive.
> 
> when the police come to search they won't get your details.
> 
> ...



i saw some shit on csi miami one time,, this computer hacker guy had this electromagnet thing hooked to his bedroom door frame so if/when the computer gets seized by police when they pass threw the doorway with it the magnet wipes out the whole drive..


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 27, 2008)

that sucks but stand your ground dont ever let someone walk all over you.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 27, 2008)

bwinn27 said:


> that sucks but stand your ground dont ever let someone walk all over you.


we ganja smokers/growers have been letting our governments do that for years.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 27, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> i saw some shit on csi miami one time,, this computer hacker guy had this electromagnet thing hooked to his bedroom door frame so if/when the computer gets seized by police when they pass threw the doorway with it the magnet wipes out the whole drive..



that was law n order.


its known that strong magnetic forces erase tapes and media like that....


----------



## latuya (Feb 27, 2008)

Ya know guys after reading all these posts about "fussin & fightin" and calling the cops...
I just realized that being old has a few advantages...one being is that you're pretty much mellowed out and fights don't amount to much anymore. It's like "well fuck you...well fuck you too" and that's the end of it. She has just as much to lose by calling the cops as I do. You both get over it and that's the end of it....But when you're young it's all a different game. Don't let it get the best of you. Just my experience....


----------



## johndoh610 (Feb 27, 2008)

If your bitch drops the dime, drop the bitch. she's not worth the worry.


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 27, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> we ganja smokers/growers have been letting our governments do that for years.


i know for to long. but people are starting to stand up and are time is comming.


----------



## dertmagert (Feb 27, 2008)

latuya said:


> Ya know guys after reading all these posts about "fussin & fightin" and calling the cops...
> I just realized that being old has a few advantages...one being is that you're pretty much mellowed out and fights don't amount to much anymore. It's like "well fuck you...well fuck you too" and that's the end of it. She has just as much to lose by calling the cops as I do. You both get over it and that's the end of it....But when you're young it's all a different game. Don't let it get the best of you. Just my experience....



wise words my friend


----------



## Hank (Feb 27, 2008)

I hate fighting

Hank.


----------



## miggzeh (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not a resident and my name isn't on the lease here.

as far as anyone is aware im on holiday


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Feb 27, 2008)

My chick helps me tend plants.. As far as Im concerned she's just as much a grower as me so Im good=)...

I love the "Grow's before Hoe's!!!!!!"

that is fucking awesome


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> My chick helps me tend plants.. As far as Im concerned she's just as much a grower as me so Im good=)...
> 
> I love the "Grow's before Hoe's!!!!!!"
> 
> that is fucking awesome


my girl is the same way if you look at my journal the red deisel and biggest g13 is her's im doing most of the work but she planted them and waters them some times lol. i feel very lucky to have her. but like i said every man needs 1 crazy girl in his life before he dies lol. god knows i had my share.


----------



## rockfish (Feb 29, 2008)

latuya said:


> Ya know guys after reading all these posts about "fussin & fightin" and calling the cops...
> I just realized that being old has a few advantages...one being is that you're pretty much mellowed out and fights don't amount to much anymore. It's like "well fuck you...well fuck you too" and that's the end of it. She has just as much to lose by calling the cops as I do. You both get over it and that's the end of it....But when you're young it's all a different game. Don't let it get the best of you. Just my experience....


You got that right! If she gets really pissed-off she may decide to give me the silent treatment and go off to bed early...
I'm like finally, some quiet time!


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 29, 2008)

just remeber u cant trust anything that bleeds for 7 days and doesnt die


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> just remeber u cant trust anything that bleeds for 7 days and doesnt die


lol i havent heard that one in a long time funny shit


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 29, 2008)

i know just thought it fit the thread


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

letmeblazemyfuckingbong said:


> i know just thought it fit the thread


it did and was very funny to me so thanks man lol


----------



## Local13 (Feb 29, 2008)

a simple fridge magnet will wipe all zip files/ext. leaving no trace


----------



## brasmith (Feb 29, 2008)

Life is good when you are old....no one to fight with anymore....takes too much work.


----------



## ToastedOats (Feb 29, 2008)

I AM the girl and im the one growing. The grow was my boyfriends idea and i was the one who finally got off my ass and did it. lol Now ill always be the one with the weeeeeed


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 29, 2008)

how is finding here touchy spot and playing it to my advantage work i just shit back say shit and watch the funny faces she makes


----------



## boooky (Feb 29, 2008)

Shit the only difference these days in america in jail or walking down the road the food still sucks. Keep growing and when they raid you start having acid reflex convoltions, say you needed it for medical purposes after chilli dogs


----------



## jordisgarden (Feb 25, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> You should have "Tossed her salad" Maybe she would have not be so pissed off .. hell hath no fury as a woman scorned


 
dont worry if she has her way youll have plenty of time to toss some salad. man im sorry to hear that hope all goes well


----------



## jordisgarden (Feb 25, 2009)

Local13 said:


> a simple fridge magnet will wipe all zip files/ext. leaving no trace


 not true, not tue at all my friend. your computer holds info as a bunch of 1s and 0s, the pigs can allways find out what you were doing if they get your hard drive........the only way is to destroy it and throuw it in a fucking swamp. and that is the honest to gods trueth.


----------

